

Jason Huggins' Angry Birds-playing Selenium robot  - tptacek
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/10/angry-birds-robot-mobile-testing.html

======
hugh3
This is an excellent idea. Having a robot to play Angry Birds for me would
save a _lot_ of time.

If only they'd adapt it to play Fruit Ninja too.

~~~
hugs
Getting Selenium to play video games has been kind of an inside joke between
the project developers for the last year. It started with Google's Pac-Man
doodle. I'll add Fruit Ninja to the list. :-)

------
ozchrisb
Neat implementation, but hasn't he just made a slightly kludgier version of
Device Anywhere?

~~~
hugs
Yes, but mine is open source (software and hardware), Lego Technic compatible,
and costs about $100.

~~~
kb101
Wow, that is cool. A sentient testing grid to take over the world, built of
custom Legos made from balsa wood. I want one. Never mind selling to Fortune
500 companies, you should offer these as kits on the Maker Shed Store for
individual mobile developers to buy; they would probably sell based on the fun
factor alone.

